# Software Tester Skill nomination



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi All,

I am re- posting my issue here as i had posted it in "General Discussions". and i did not get positive replies there.

I have submitted my application to ACS for skill assessment. The skill i have mapped is " Software Tester" I have around 8 years of IT experience in testing domain (Manual + Automation), i have checked the states SOL list but my occupation was not in them. Also my occupation does not figure in independent PR. If i get a positive from ACS what are my chances of applying for visa, considering the current immigration rules.

Kindly anyone in this forum advise me on the options I have.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Sachin

Welcome to the forum.

Is your skill in SOL? what category does your skill fall in? Priority 4? Also, check the new SOL or the state list, is there any skill that is closest to what you do? If yes you have to make your CV accordingly, gather proofs that support your CV and apply for reassessment. But make sure it is related to what you do.

Have you checked ACT list? From what i remember, ACT had most skills on their list.


----------



## Jed Meyers (Aug 12, 2010)

If you do a lot of automation and use Java or Python, for example, then you have a very good chance to get an assessment as a Software Engineer, which is in SOL 3. But I think you will have to submit a different application to ACS, though.


----------



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Sachin
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply, i am still waiting for my assessment, i have checked all the state list, "software Tester" is not present in the list. Hoping that i will be assessed as "Software Engineer" as i have some automation experience.


----------



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Jed Meyers said:


> If you do a lot of automation and use Java or Python, for example, then you have a very good chance to get an assessment as a Software Engineer, which is in SOL 3. But I think you will have to submit a different application to ACS, though.


I have Performance Testing experience and my employer has mentioned it employee referral letter, hoping ACS considers it and gives me "Software Engineer". I have read in the forums that ACS have suggested some candidates about the skill mapping, and have sent a letter asking whether to switch to a better suitable nomination . I hope this happens in my situation.


----------



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

My occupation "Software Tester" is in schedule 4...


----------



## kash2182 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi sachin, I'm also in software testing but I had shown automation exp using java ,that how I got my Acs assessment in software engineer. You might get assess in software engineer if you stated that in your resume .all the best.


----------



## arun84 (Apr 2, 2011)

*ACS Assessment for Software engineer*

Hi everyone
Im new to this site. thanks for maintaining a site like this. this has actually given me some moral support. 
I am very depressed awaitng for my skill assessment results.
let me first tell about me. I am an managment information system graduate and ive been working as a software engineer from 2007 july -2010 aPRIL and then i was promoted as a Senior SE.
I applied for skill assesmnt on jan 7th. but till now my application status is "in process". will i get a positive results? how long will it take to get a reply?

Thank you so much
Arun


----------



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

kash2182 said:


> Hi sachin, I'm also in software testing but I had shown automation exp using java ,that how I got my Acs assessment in software engineer. You might get assess in software engineer if you stated that in your resume .all the best.


Hi Kash, Thanks for the reply, i do not have any experience in Java, i have done some scripting using c, as it is used in loadrunner, but i have not mentioned it during assessment. Hoping i will get software engineer. What about you Visa processing, which state have you applied for, kingly share me the info, as i do not see any openings for testing.


----------



## kash2182 (Jun 24, 2010)

sachin1 said:


> Hi Kash, Thanks for the reply, i do not have any experience in Java, i have done some scripting using c, as it is used in loadrunner, but i have not mentioned it during assessment. Hoping i will get software engineer. What about you Visa processing, which state have you applied for, kingly share me the info, as i do not see any openings for testing.



I've applied for 176 visa relative sponsor with occupation as Software engineer.that means on Priority 3.I applied in Jan '11 so jus wating for PR.

Well, I'm already in Sydney australia on 457 visa .Working on Software testing project here.I see there are opportunity in sydney and melbourne for software testing.


----------



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

kash2182 said:


> I've applied for 176 visa relative sponsor with occupation as Software engineer.that means on Priority 3.I applied in Jan '11 so jus wating for PR.
> 
> Well, I'm already in Sydney Australia on 457 visa .Working on Software testing project here.I see there are opportunity in Sydney and Melbourne for software testing.


Nice to know that you are in Sydney and working in Software testing, Apart from Sydney and Melbourne, which are other states where IT is good, the reason being i am currently not seeing any openings in any of the state SOL for testing, and people are saying that IT quota is already filled up for this financial year. I am little worried as in the new point system it might be difficult to qualify.


----------



## kash2182 (Jun 24, 2010)

If you are assess in software engineer than apply 175-independent bcos almost all state sponsorship is closed now for this year.


----------



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

kash2182 said:


> If you are assess in software engineer than apply 175-independent bcos almost all state sponsorship is closed now for this year.


You are right, applying for 175 seems to be my best bet. If i apply then what would be the time frame, as in the forum i have read, people waiting for more than a year to get their visa processed.


----------



## kash2182 (Jun 24, 2010)

sachin1 said:


> You are right, applying for 175 seems to be my best bet. If i apply then what would be the time frame, as in the forum i have read, people waiting for more than a year to get their visa processed.


For 175 visa it might take around atleast a year and half after lodgement.Right now DIAC is processing faster all the P3 applicant so you never know it might be done before that as well.


----------



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. If there are no options left i will apply for 175


----------



## MC2011 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Kash,

please can you share how you shown automation experience with java

Regards,


----------



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Kash,

I have send a private message to Regarding "Software Testing" Nomination


----------



## wira_santos (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Kash,

Can you please share me how you shown automation experience with java to me also?

Regards,
WS





sachin1 said:


> Hi Kash,
> 
> I have send a private message to Regarding "Software Testing" Nomination


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm a tester. However ACS had given me Software Designer code. I think it was because my resume mentioned lot of other stuff than just testing like requirement gathering etc.
But then this was more than 2 yrs back.


----------



## wira_santos (Jul 2, 2011)

hi epidaetia...

Ehm...that must be lucky ha... . Btw thanks abt mentioning one of the key "resume".... hope it works with me too. it would be great if you can share me that resume, the one u send 2 years back..... thanks mate.



epidaetia said:


> I'm a tester. However ACS had given me Software Designer code. I think it was because my resume mentioned lot of other stuff than just testing like requirement gatherng etc.
> But then this was more than 2 yrs back.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

epidaetia said:


> I'm a tester. However ACS had given me Software Designer code. I think it was because my resume mentioned lot of other stuff than just testing like requirement gathering etc.
> But then this was more than 2 yrs back.


Hi epidaetia,

I'm a Software Tester too and planning to apply as Software Engineer. It would be great, if you could share your resume.

I've shared my email ID in a private message. 

Thanks in advance for helping me out!

Thanks,
VJ


----------



## daveg1980 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi,

I am a software tester based in the UK looking for state sponsorship in Sydney, Aus. From what i gather i wont qualify for state sponsorship as a Software Tester, but I have extensive experience in requirements gathering/analysing, test automation, and some development experience. is the ACS test the same for both software tester and engineer? I am not sure if the ACS exam is a generic test or not? Any advice regarding application and ACS would be much appreciated!

Many thanks,
Dave


----------

